# Above ground pools and dogs!!



## TNGSD

We are having a small (18') above ground pool installed today. I plan on adding a deck so kids and dogs won't have to climb a ladder to get in. A friend on mine says not to let Radar in there because she knows of more than one person who has had the liner torn by their GSD. Anyone have any experience with this? Radar will already climb the small laddar to our trampoline to get up there and play with my kids so even without a deck I can see him climbing the laddar to jump in. He has been swimming once (in ground) and jumped in on his own about 6 times to get a ball but then seemed to want out as soon as possible. Would a dog ramp to help them out keep it from getting torn? What about the nail covers that you glue on their toenails? Help!


----------



## SunCzarina

What about dremiling his nails so they're nice and round? I had a GSD who loved swimming in our above ground. We taught him to climb the ladder and never had any issues with a torn liner. Lots of dog hair in the filter though.


----------



## Fee

We have the Intex Easy Set pool. It's our 3rd year we put it up and we never had problems with the dogs nails. The pool survived







- better than us LOL

She just jumps in the pool, retrieves her kong. Getting out: the side gives way (as it is inflatable) so the water splashes over, making it slippery and she just slides out - no damage from nails. See for yourself.


----------



## TNGSD

That's cool how he just slides out! We had one of those for 2.5 years but that was pre-Radar!


----------



## TNGSD

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaWhat about dremiling his nails so they're nice and round? I had a GSD who loved swimming in our above ground. We taught him to climb the ladder and never had any issues with a torn liner. Lots of dog hair in the filter though.


I thought about that too! I need an "as seen on tv" peticure!


----------



## sklippstein

That is hystical to see her slide out of the pool like that!!! Anyways, we also just got a 18' pool and have also debated about letting Lola in. We were told by the pool dealer and the installer not to let her in because she will tear the liner with her nails. Hubby built a deck all around but she will still have to climb down the stairs or up depending if she wants in or out. She as of the other day got her front paws on the first step and refuses to go down to the next step. We are being patient with her so she will want to go in the pool and not be afraid. We threw the ball in front of her and told her to "get it"....she played for a bit but got discouraged when we starting throwing the ball out of her 1st step reach. Anyways....we are going to keep working on it and will just watch her when she is in the pool so the liner can not be torn. Good luck and let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Cooper&me

we just got an in ground pool finished but before that I had a very large blow up pool for Quincy. It was 7 feet long and three freet high. He never punctured and was very clutzy scrambling in and out.

I do dremel his nails and they are pretty short.


----------



## TNGSD

> Originally Posted By: Lola'sMommyThat is hystical to see her slide out of the pool like that!!! Anyways, we also just got a 18' pool and have also debated about letting Lola in. We were told by the pool dealer and the installer not to let her in because she will tear the liner with her nails. Hubby built a deck all around but she will still have to climb down the stairs or up depending if she wants in or out. She as of the other day got her front paws on the first step and refuses to go down to the next step. We are being patient with her so she will want to go in the pool and not be afraid. We threw the ball in front of her and told her to "get it"....she played for a bit but got discouraged when we starting throwing the ball out of her 1st step reach. Anyways....we are going to keep working on it and will just watch her when she is in the pool so the liner can not be torn. Good luck and let me know how it works out for you.


Our pool company said not to let them also. Have you seen a scamper ramp? Keep us posted!


----------



## Papanapa

My parents had a liner punctured by the dog. Now no doggies in the pool... It was lots of money to fix and they weren't really happy about it.


----------



## Fee

How about getting dog boots - 


http://houndsaroundtown.com/style/summer-dog-boots.html

http://www.totallypawsome.net/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=353


----------



## DSudd

Apollo has been in the pool a few times. DH stays with him and will carrry him back to the middle of the pool. He hasnt figured out how to go up the ladder yet, but I am sure he will considering it is something he isnt supposed to know. LOL


----------



## Cooper&me

doggie boots are a great idea.


----------



## M&J

Fee, which size Intex pool is that? I have been obsessing about getting one for the dogs....
Thanks.


----------



## jsherry

Our neighbors have an above ground pool that their dog swims in. He jumps off the top rung of the ladder to get in and climbs the ladder to get out! He stays away from the sides except for the ladder. I know they taught him how to do it! 

You should have seen their Christmas card this past year. They took a pic of Gus on a float in the pool with sunglasses on and it was so cool!


----------



## raysmom

The dog boots might work in a pool where the dog can touch bottom, but otherwise might interfere with their ability to swim. They have webbed toes that help them swim, so I'm thinking the boots might not allow the webbed toes to work!


----------



## peavelt

we just got a summer escape above ground pool completed however before that, I had a huge explode pool for Quincy. It was 7 feet long and three feet high. He never punctured and was extremely scrambling in and out. 

we will continue taking a shot at it and will simply watch her when she is in the pool so the liner can't be torn. Good fortunes and let me know how it works out for you.


----------

